# Potato Salad???



## tailgatingpirate

if your ever around Little Rock, Arkansas make sure you stop by the Whole Hog.  The BBQ is great (i prefer my own) but there potato salad is out of this world.  I have never considered making potato salad with my que (normally slaw and cornbread) but after a reminder of how good the Whole Hogs Potato Salad is im on a quest to find a good one


----------



## richtee

Better not ask me. I don't use mayo.  :{)


----------



## tailgatingpirate

just giving this one a little bump back up to the top, i really want a good one


----------



## chadpole

I have a potato salad recipe you can try. Adjust potatoes by number of people  that will eat.

(5) fist sized potatoes (peeled )
(1) med. onion ( minced )
(3) hard boiled eggs
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
squirt of prepared mustard
salt and pepper (to taste)

Boil potatoes until tender. May boil eggs in the same water if you want. Cut potatoes into 1/4" to 1/2" cubes. Dice up eggs in a bowl. Mix all ingredients together and adjust mustard and salt & pepper to taste.

I have used this recipe to feed (6) people up to (50) people according to
amount of potatoes,eggs, onion.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Potato Salad 


(Drizzling the sweet pickle juice over the warm potatoes is the secret to this delicious potato salad.) 

3 Â½ pounds red-skinned potatoes, unpeeled, cut into Â¾ inch pieces 
Â¼ cup juices from jar of sweet pickles 

Â¾ cup mayonnaise 
1/3 cup buttermilk 
4 teaspoons Dijon mustard 
1 teaspoon sugar 
Â½ teaspoon ground black pepper 
Â½ cup chopped red onion 
Â½ cup chopped sweet pickles 
Â½ cup chopped celery 

Cook potatoes in large pot of boiling salted water until tender, about 10 minutes. Drain; transfer to large bowl. Drizzle pickle juices over potatoes and toss gently to blend. Cool to room temp. 

Whisk mayo, buttermilk, mustard, sugar and pepper in medium bowl to blend; season to taste with salt. . Mix in onion and pickles to mixture. Pour over potatoes and toss gently to blend.


----------



## desertlites

yumm sounds like a good tater salad recipi


----------



## desertlites

i like dill though.


----------



## rodbuilder

Wife uses dill pickle juice instead of sweet....  Makes all the difference in the world...


----------



## rockyb

I'll give you my personal recipe for red potato salad for a group:

*5 pounds* red potatoes, scrubbed and boiled in the skins.
Let them cool so you can handle them easier.
Cut them up in the size you want leaving the skins on....like bite size or smaller.
Add  to the bowl of potatoes:

2 cups Miracle Whip (I use the lite kind)
1 large chopped onion
2 stalks celery, chopped
a squirt of mustand (any kind)

Mix well into the potatoes (mix with hands if you like)

Several hard boiled eggs, sliced and laid on top of the potatoe salad (some people don't like eggs mixed in)

Sprinkle paprika on top of the eggs.

Never, ever had any complaints about this recipe.


----------



## smoke_chef

TailGatingPirate, 

I know what you are saying about the Whole Hogâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s potato salad.  There is a Whole Hog in Bentonville, AR as well. I just moved from there and boy will I miss that place!! All of the recipes below sound awesome but none are similar to the recipe you (WE!!) need. 

To all you recipe aficionados out thereâ€¦ Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve had this at another BBQ place ( I think in OKC??) and they called theirs â€œLoaded Potato Saladâ€ because it is similar to a â€œLoadedâ€ baked potato. There seems to be bacon bits, sour cream, chives, black pepper, maybe butter???? I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t know what else. I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t tried to make it yet.  The smoke house in OKC (I think??) served theirs with a little finely shredded cheddar cheese on top. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smokin' joe

This kinda sounds like what you guys are asking for. ENJOY!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






8 potatoes, cubed (half peeled or half with skin) (boiled until tender)
2 teaspoons salt
6 slices bacon, diced & crisp cooked 
6 green onions, or chives 
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
16 ounces sour cream 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper (more to taste if you like)
1 cup Miracle Whip

Mix it all together top with chedar cheese and bake at 350 for 15-20 min


----------



## smoke_chef

I think this may be it. I wouldn't have thought about the mayo since it has the sour cream. That's where I would have gone wrong. I can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## pitrow

I'll have to dig up my grandma's potato salad recipe... usually I don't care for tater salad, but hers is excellent!


----------



## jbg4208

This kinda saounds like the one we have in Harrison. Roosters BBQ. Except they use smoked pulled pork instead of the bacon. It is devine!!!


----------



## strider

The Loaded potato salad mentioned can be bought from Sysco or Us Food Service. I think 5 lbs. is around $11. 

Strider


----------



## rockyb

That recipe sounds great, Smokin'Joe.  I want to try it.  Saved it to a document.  I'll get the ingredients next time I'm at the market.  Thanks.


----------



## smokin' joe

anytime Rocky.  I aim to please!!!


----------



## tenblade

I was actually coming here to post the same question.  When I lived in Little Rock we loved their potato salad at Whole Hog.  No such thing here in Michigan.  :(

If you find something similar let me know!!!

-Mike


----------



## bertjo44

My wife makes her Granny's recipe , it is great.

Little Mayo
Mustard
Olives
Celery Seed (key ingredient)
Relish
Chopped Harboiled Eggs
Salt
Pepper
Onion
Paprika

If it doesn't have to be homemade, get the Red Potato Salad from Sam's Club. It is by far the best store bought tater salad I have had. Sam's generally has such high quality products.


----------



## rockyb

So, TailGatingPirate, did you find the potato salad recipe you can live with yet?


----------



## itsjustjeff

I'm not positive but having eaten a LOT of the Whole Hog tater salad at the Cantrell Rd Little Rock location, I've been trying to figure it out myself.
I'm not positive but, I think it is Mayonnaise and Ranch dressing based. It does have meat in it, i don't think it's bacon bits, (at lest at the Cantrell loc). I think the meat is either brisket or pulled pork. I also like the way the potatoes are sliced and not cubed or diced or mashed. I work a block away from the Whole Hog, so all this talk has made me decide that's where I'll be found at lunch today, doing more research.


----------



## teacup13

this is how my missus use to like her potato salad before the dreaded diet..lol

here is my potato salad... like any recipe, you can very it to taste and appearance...

3lbs red potatos, boiled and cubed
1 16oz container sour cream, none of that low fat crap
1/2 cup mayo or miracle whip
1 Tbls garlic powder
1/4 cup onion, minced finely
2 oz bacon bits, yes the real ones
1 tsp Tony C's or Zatarains Cajun Spice
1/4 cup freshly chopped chives
1/4 cup celery (i dont use it, missus doesnt like)
1 Tbls dill pickle relish
fresh cracked pepper
cheddar cheese (optional, i dont use it either)

boil and cube your potatoes.
mix wet ingredients with the spices in a separate bowl.
combine potatoes,celery,onions,wet ingredients
stir in bacon
sprinkle top with a little more bacon,chives and cheddar cheese
Good when warm, Better when you eat 3 hours later, Great refridgerated overnight


http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ght=mrs+teacup


----------



## tenblade

I wish I was still close enough research.  :)   If you learn anything let us know.  I'll be monitoring this thread.  

I wonder if you just ask them what's in their salad if they may give a hint or 2....


----------



## itsjustjeff

I tasted some good tater salad this past weekend in San Antonio, TX at a place called  *Joseph's Storehouse Restaurant & Bakery *, it's about a block away from the Zoo. 
Anyway, it seemed very similar to Whole Hogs, without the meat and a bit more of a pickle taste. Very good none-the-less.
We discussed whole hogs potato salad at work and some think it may be a mayo/sourcream not just mayo or ranch, I'm still leaning toward ranch personally.


----------



## navionjim

I've never liked potato salad, and that's odd because I like potatoes most any way you can cook them, I even like cold bakers with mayo, but not potato salad. Its something about the normal cold diced cubes of spud that puts me off, and then I had one of those brain storms that seemed like it just might work. I like French fries with mayo, ketchup, mustard, or just about anything so has anyone ever tired making....are you ready? 

*FRENCH FRIED POTATO SALAD?*

If so how was it? If not I'm going totry and make some, seems like a good idea to me.
Jimbo


----------

